
Elevating user trust in our API ecosystem - jpalomaki
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/g-suite/elevating-user-trust-in-our-API-ecosystem
======
tomashertus
This is actually the first time I see someone requires an external pen test in
order to access APIs. I wonder if this will become de-facto the standard for
integrating with public APIs which serves any level of public information.

------
jpalomaki
Seems to be that applications accessing certain Gmail APIs will need to go
through a security assessment in 2019. The assessment will be performed by
external auditors and will be in the price range $15k - $75k (or more for
complex apps).

